# Visit to OrchidZone June 2015!



## Brandon Tam (Jun 4, 2015)

Hey Everybody!

Just wanted to share some photos I took while I was up at The OrchidZone in June 2015.

This was my first time visiting the nursery and was quite impressed by the operation. Was able to visit 4 gigantic greenhouses which consisted of Paphs, Phrags, Cattleyas, Oncidiums, Masds., etc.

I was hoping to meet John Chant who is the current owner of OrchidZone but he did not show up. 

The S. Robert Weltz Orchid Collection had a good amount of plants that came from this nursery and was used heavily for Robert's breeding. It was great to visually see the history of the Weltz collection connected to the OrchidZone.

Below is a link to the album of photos!

http://s1245.photobucket.com/user/brandontam/slideshow/Orchid Zone 2015


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 4, 2015)

Love the roths - so would love to see those!


----------



## Justin (Jun 4, 2015)

wonderful thanks for posting theae. also...will you buy me.lunch if i visit?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. I can tell how to influence you from all the food photos!


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 4, 2015)

One day...

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks for sharing Brandon!!

Ramon


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jun 4, 2015)

Looks like a nice haul. Are any of those for your personal collection?


----------



## abax (Jun 4, 2015)

Beautiful plants and now I'm hungry...envious and hungry
is a dangerous combination.


----------



## Marco (Jun 4, 2015)

....nice visit...im hungry...

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kalyke (Jun 5, 2015)

Looks like you cleaned them out! That was some good eating!


----------



## troy (Jun 5, 2015)

Unfathomably elegant!!! You are an extravagant man


----------



## Spaph (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks so much for sharing, so great to get a glimpse at such an operation!


----------



## orcoholic (Jun 5, 2015)

I never imagined it would be that large. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the tour. Top notch food and orchids on display for sure!


----------



## e-spice (Jun 5, 2015)

That was awesome. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 15, 2016)

They would have to frisk me before I left those greenhouses.
Mthsnks for posting.


----------

